# Camp Pendleton..



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 10, 2008)

So, I leave for basic October 19th. I looked back on my last post regarding this.. here it is. Thank you for your support. PLease pray for me, not only for the training, but most importantly for my walk with Christ. I pray that He will keep me strong in the faith.

Just to give a background, I enlisted in march, swore in the DEP in April and leave for basic on October 19th but I don't reach Pendleton until the 20th. My MOS is infantry and my contract is for 4 years. My friend signed as well... so he will be going with me. Same day, same MOS. 

In Christ,
Andrew

P.S. Thanks Rich for the suggestions on conditioning. I've conditioned to the point that I can run 4 miles(2 miles in 14 min!!!!!!), my last IST I did 12 pullups and 96 situps in 2 min. I know thats not that much but it's a start for sure!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2008)

Andrew,

You'll do fine in Basic Training. Just do what your told and remember that the words might stress you out but you'll be steely-eyed at the end because of it.

I wish I could come see you graduate. Do let me know where you are stationed after you graduate.

BTW, this 40 year old Marine took a PFT last week and did 20 pullups, 100 situps in 1:30, and then ran 20:10 for the 3 miles. Get in shape! 

Of course, you're in better shape than I was at age 18 in terms of upper body strength. You'll be ready Brother!


----------



## matt01 (Oct 11, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> PLease pray for me, not only for the training, but most importantly for my walk with Christ. I pray that He will keep me strong in the faith.
> 
> My MOS is infantry and my contract is for 4 years. My friend signed as well... so he will be going with me. Same day, same MOS.
> 
> P.S. Thanks Rich for the suggestions on conditioning. I've conditioned to the point that I can run 4 miles(2 miles in 14 min!!!!!!), my last IST I did 12 pullups and 96 situps in 2 min.



Andrew,

Boot Camp in San Diego is wonderful. I hated ever minute of it, until I was done, and realized what a great experience it had been. Enjoy your time there, make sure that you are the loudest, and the fastest (when called for), from the beginning, and you will do fine.

I served four years in the Infantry, and was stationed at Camp Pendleton. Kilo Co. 3/1 and Camp Horno. It is a great base, lots of nice hills to run.

I will pray for you, that the Lord would sustain you during your time in the Marines, and that He would bless your labours. I served with a Marine for the majority of my time, who was an annoying religious guy, always telling me about Christ, and the reality of my life. He was horrible, and yet I am very grateful that the Lord used his pressure to bring me to Christ. I pray that youi would have the opportunity to witness to many, and that the Lord would save many a soul through your labours.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2008)

Being an infantryman is a tough life. I know... I was one. 

But I'm proud of you for signing up. 

Your time in training will be fun. There's always something to do!

Here's my one suggestion: Learn to embrace the suck. And you'll be good to go. It took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> BTW, this 40 year old Marine took a PFT last week and did 20 pullups, 100 situps in 1:30, and then ran 20:10 for the 3 miles.



That's awesome. I do 82 pushups and 82 situps... (I sure hope I never go to the 101st!)

And I run my 2 miles in 14:50 or so... In my context that is considered slow, but I'm the chaplain. So I can get away with it.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 11, 2008)

You will not like it but you will be glad when its done. And then you will talk about it for possibly the rest of your life. I did boot camp in Great Lakes, IL for the Navy. Guarantee that it was not even close to being as strenuous as the USMC. The firsts days will be a complete and utter whirlwind that you cannot prepare for. Pay attention well; last, by and large - like said earlier - endure it and suck it up because it does not last forever. And in the dominion of our faith - not even close to forever. May the LORD be with you during your time there and during your career because it will be no safer than going to college morally. Stay strong in the faith and be a great witness to all you meet.

That is awesome that you have someone going with you. When I left for boot camp, I was the only one to join the Navy from Minnesota that day. 

Sign up for the GI Bill - well worth it - bought me two degrees! Save money because it will be easy to blow those paychecks. And sign up for the thrift savings plan (TSP) as soon as you can - it is the military 401(k). Come back to this thread after camp and the best suggestions for investing are Put 60% in C fund, 20% in S fund, and 20% in I fund. L fund means Lousy. 

(things I wish I new when I was in the Navy, etc... and now I am trying to make sure that you have a straighter path. Handle your money wisely.)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2008)

Real Marines go to Parris Island...


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 11, 2008)

M - my
A - butt
R - rides
I - in
N - Navy
E - equipment

Just one of the few I heard.


----------



## lenflack (Oct 11, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> That's awesome. I do 82 pushups and 82 situps... (I sure hope I never go to the 101st!)



I didn't know PT standards were based on division numeral... You'd be on vacation if you you PCS'd up here to Fort Drum. Fo those who don't know, we're home to the 10th Mountain Division (LI).


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Rich, I will let you know as soon as I can. My friend and I want to go overseas for our duty station, but we'll see what were told.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 11, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > PLease pray for me, not only for the training, but most importantly for my walk with Christ. I pray that He will keep me strong in the faith.
> ...



Do you want him to be like that horrible religious guy?

Kidding! We should all be that horrible religious guy. 

I wish you well brother. Not well in the sense that you'll want it, but well in the objective sense. Discipline seems to be something hard taught and the Marines seems to have caught on to that. Had God planned my life differently, I would love to be in your shoes. The military seems like it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 11, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> May the LORD be with you during your time there and during your career because it will be no safer than going to college morally.



This is true. I think some seem to think the armed forces, particularly the Marines, are full of horrible, horrible sinner-people that will ruin you and make fun of you for being a Christian, etc.

You'll find the same people sipping latte's regurgitating what their philosophy professor said in the halls of academia.

It's really no big difference.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Rich, I will let you know as soon as I can. My friend and I want to go overseas for our duty station, but we'll see what were told.



If you go overseas try to get on at MCAS Iwakuni, Jp...


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone.
> ...



Why is that?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2008)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew P.C. said:
> ...



Being on Honshu is a treat. Okinawa is cool (especially if you like running around in the jungle like I did) but not as cool as being able to visit mainland Japan.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2008)

He won't be stationed in Iwakuni as a grunt. Iwakuni is an Air Station.

Andrew: _especially_ let me know if you get orders to Okinawa. I've got just the Church for you and some Marines that will take care of you there.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> He won't be stationed in Iwakuni as a grunt. Iwakuni is an Air Station.
> 
> Andrew: _especially_ let me know if you get orders to Okinawa. I've got just the Church for you and some Marines that will take care of you there.




We had some 0311's when I was stationed at MCAS Iwakuni...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > He won't be stationed in Iwakuni as a grunt. Iwakuni is an Air Station.
> ...



Do you really want me to respond to that as someone who just came from III MEF only 3 months ago?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2008)

Just saying they were there when I was there...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just saying they were there when I was there...



Well, there used to be a lot of Air Defense people there too.


----------

